

How To Concentrate - alexk
http://www.oldandsold.com/articles06/memory-18.shtml

======
alexk
I liked the style - so elegant and calm, the article is worth reading.

~~~
tom_rath
Worth reading, but, the punctuation. was very, odd.

~~~
alexk
Looks like they've scanned the text

~~~
brianr
And didn't finish, perhaps?

    
    
      To the ambitious student, I offer five practical aids to concentration
    

There were only four...

------
hooande
funny that I found this by slacking off and reading hackernews

------
aschobel
No mention of Provigil or Concerta? :P

------
jamongkad
I misread the post title and thought it was "How to Concatonate" lol.

------
sovande
Anyone know who the author is?

~~~
lg
Not certain but I think it's from this: <http://openlibrary.org/b/OL11936541M>
Ignore the 2007 date, it was published in 1930 by Lothrop, Lee & Shepard Co.

